# Questions about INTp - ILI



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

Aiwass said:


> I've never had any kind of relationship with an LSE myself, but according to the theory, one of the main problems of this pairing comes from the LSE's Ne valuing (especifically, Ne as HD). I don't think I would ever be able to provide the kind of "Ne excitement" an LSE expects and this could lead to a stagnating, unsatisfactory relationship scenario.
> 
> That being said, I don't think anyone should take intertype relationship descriptions as definitive guides for their love lives. Some relationships flow more easily than others, but in the end, it all comes down to how much you and your partner are willing to understand each other and find a safe common ground.


Mind elaborating on this "Ne excitement"? *_takes out a pen and paper_*


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

KanRen said:


> What is the population of INTp? I have received conflicting answers from different sources.


Which sources have you found, if you don't mind me asking? Can you link them?



KanRen said:


> Would an ESTj - LSE be a possible romantic candidate?


Any type would be a possible romantic candidate.



KanRen said:


> What are some recommended career paths for ILI (Ni-INTp)? Are we statistically career successful regarding income consumption?


Personally, I'd recommend technical careers in an applied field that requires careful planning and creativity. Something like engineering or design might be best. Alternatively, anything artistic that has a technical edge to it, like non-fictional writing for instance, or possibly 3D modeling and animation. All of these sorts of careers would make heavy use of Ni, as well as Te for implementation and creation of something that can be objectively weighed and measured.

I haven't seen any information about career success, so your guess is as good as mine.



KanRen said:


> What are some common weaknesses, insecurities, or internal characteristics among ILI (Ni-INTp)?


These would necessarily be subjective, and depend on the background of the individual, and so would not fall into the scope of personality. Personality itself is merely the aggregate of certain psychological traits and behaviors one develops over a long period of time that manifest themselves in a wide range of situations. Cognitive functions, information elements, and the whole slew of typologies that exist are attempts to consolidate these traits and behaviors into easily digestible and irreducible dichotomies or factors through some form of statistical analysis.

So really, the common weaknesses, insecurities, or internal characteristics among ILI are already laid out for you in the functions: their degree of conscious application and aptitude. Those functions for which the ILI seems to struggle with in particular are Si and Fe, as those make up the "super-ego" block. All the traits that we associate with Si, and with Fe, would be aspects of the world that an ILI would, according to the theory, feel insecure around. As for how that insecurity manifests, it can manifest in a number of ways - overcompensation in the form of narcissism, dependency on someone else to help them feel confident, strict avoidance, you name it.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

@*Abraxas*
Thank you for the very informative response! It is greatly appreciated.
Links:
Socionics - the16types.info - Socionics Type and Intertype Statistics by Filatova
Socionic Type Distribution Statistics
http://www.sociotype.com/tools/statistics#Socionics-Type-Distribution


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

@KanRen,

Thank you for the links. The first two I don't consider objective enough to be worth any consideration. Only a few hundred people is barely a sample of a single Wal*Mart at 6pm on a Sunday in a small town. The third link is probably more insightful. 100k isn't a bad sample size, if the test is itself valid - I'll give it the benefit of the doubt, since I've seen it quite often before, and actually taken it myself on a couple occasions.


----------

